# ip: command not found

## Bjolletz

I'm installing a router using the 2.6 kernel. I have installed iproute2 without problems, but it seems that the ip command (and probably other commands as well) don't get installed along with iproute2 as they (?) should.

Is there something else I have to do to get access to the ip command?

----------

## josh

i'm not familiar with iproute2. I use iptables. But maybe the command is called something different or maybe it is not installed in your path for some weird reason. I know this could be obvious but, make sure you're root. Could try to find it:

find / -iname 'ip'

good luck!

----------

## Bjolletz

I am logged in as root, so that is not the problem.

The only result of the "find / -iname 'ip'" command is:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4/include/config/ip

which doesn't seem like the path to an executable command.

I've seen many people asking about the "ip: command not found" problem, but they always got it to work when they got the advice to install iproute2.

----------

## ikaro

maybe you dont have /sbin in your path ?

----------

## mekong

check the files installed from iproute2 package

qpkg -l iproute2

verify if the files are still there

qpkg -c -v iproute2

qpkg is a program from gentoolkit package.

----------

## josh

I googled around a bit and found probably the same thing that you did. Everything says to install iproute2.

So I compiled iproute2 manually (not with emerge, so that it did not install) and it was building the ip command. So there is probably a problem with your use-flags. try 'USE="" emerge iproute2' and see what happens. And if worse-comes-to-worse, you can unmerge it and install it yourself.

----------

## Bjolletz

It was the use flags that screwed things up. Now it works, thanks a lot!

----------

## josh

glad it worked out.

----------

